# Sebile Bongo jerk



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Where can I buy a Sebile Bongo jerk lure? And what color would be recommended for Speckled trout or Redfish?
Thanks OB


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

*Bongo's*



OB One said:


> Where can I buy a Sebile Bongo jerk lure? And what color would be recommended for Speckled trout or Redfish?
> Thanks OB


Hey OB 1
Came by yesterday afternoon, guess you were napping. :thumbup:Half Hitch is the local dealer for Sebile. I think they have a store in Navarre.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Have you looked online?


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Found some Sebile stuff at Dizzy Lizzy on Cervantes.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.sebileusa.com/bongaJerk.php


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> http://www.sebileusa.com/bongaJerk.php


Wow those larger ones are pricey.

Thanks you all for the great info and links.

Gotta go catch some soon.
OB


----------



## luresgalore (Mar 7, 2013)

Did you purchase Sebile?

I have large ones for $25.00 new/packaged
Magic Swimmer 9" Jointed
Slow Sink
Colors:
Blue Althea
Natural Shiner
Red Head 
Rainbow Trout

I also have a couple 
ACAST Magic Swimmer with Owner hooks

I have the Magic Swimmers 6 1/2" for $11.00
Peacock
White Lady
Blue Althea
Red Head
Rainbow Trout

If you're still looking for lures, give me a shout. I have a large selection.


----------

